# aCER ASPIRE ONE D257 windows XP drivers



## ehtisham (Oct 28, 2011)

I am using ACER ASPIRE ONE D257 NETBOOK..I need all the drivers for this in windows XP.
Acer.com Worldwide - Select your local country or region

acer website has only drivers for windows 7..but i need for XP


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

If there are no drivers listed on the Acer Support Site then you will need to search for the drivers manually?

Have you already loaded Windows XP? If not *I strongly advise to keep Windows 7 loaded on the laptop*.

Is there any particular reason that you wish to downgrade?

Perform the following steps:

-Download and install *AIDA64 Extreme*. Once the program is installed run the report.

-Open the Program > click *Report tab* > select *Report Wizard* > click Next > select *Hardware related -pages* click Next > select *Plain Text* click Finish

-Once the report is complete you will get a report. Attach it to your next post.


----------



## ehtisham (Oct 28, 2011)

it had linpus lite installed...linux based..
tried installing windows 7..got this error


windows could not collect information for OSI image since the specified image file (install.wim)

so i installed XP.


----------

